# Old Account Doesn't Work!



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello - hopefully you can help - i am able to login to my old account but the site never loads! Or i get a database error or server busy error. 

I cleared my cookies and came back to the site and was able to surf as a guest without any problems at all. As soon as I logged in the server hung and returned more errors.

Again, clear cookies - and can surf very quickly as a guest. I created this new account and this new account works GREAT! So it doesn't appear to be my machine, the network connection, or the RIU server so there must be something about my old account that is preventing pages from loading.

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

I have been trying this off and on since i created this new account and still have the same problem. This new account works great. My old account either never logs in or returns errors.


----------



## weezer (Aug 4, 2008)

pm one of the mods.. they may help


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 4, 2008)

weezer said:


> pm one of the mods.. they may help


i've been trying to build up my post count but so far i'm not allowed to PM but thanks for the help! at least i know i'm not invisible!


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Multiple accounts are not allowed on rollitup. The system realizes you have a second account and puts you to "the back of the line"


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 5, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Multiple accounts are not allowed on rollitup. The system realizes you have a second account and puts you to "the back of the line"


thanks for the response. I realize a second account is against the rules, but this was the only way to ask for help. Besides, the problem occurred BEFORE the second account.

oddly, the second account is very fast, works great and never hangs ... the first (older) account barely can log in and when it does - just creeps along. The only thing i can figure is there is so many posts, profile customizations, subscribed threads, etc.. that all the database queries hangs the system.

Otherwise, both accounts would be experiencing the same problem (the "back of the line" process as you put it) but that isn't the case. 

I am at a loss as to what to do next. Any ideas?


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 5, 2008)

*My Account started in Jan o8 ..I picked a password..it worked for a few days, then was rejected. (they sent me a number)...I don't want #'s as they are for more private places.. I pm'ed RIU ,fdd.and administrators...all to no reply... 2 months later... What really burns my ass is that I can sometimes get into site, read and reply...only to have my reply get server error... Yeah I've copied, backspaced.reloaded, started again...all with same advice..server..... I'd change my password in the edit section...but then I'll have NO access... want to bet...*


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

Problems continue - second account works like a charm ... first account drags and hangs.


----------



## skunkdog (Aug 6, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> Problems continue - second account works like a charm ... first account drags and hangs.


 
so whats your frist ac name?/


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> so whats your frist ac name?/


email468 - i was hoping that one of the mods or RIU was gonna ask but...


----------



## skunkdog (Aug 6, 2008)

email468's Marijuana Growing Profile


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

skunkdog said:


> email468's Marijuana Growing Profile


yes - that's me.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 6, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> email468 - i was hoping that one of the mods or RIU was gonna ask but...





Petty Bullshit said:


> yes - that's me.


*email...ya weed...how's things ???? sure is hard to stay loyal here... nothing works when you want it too... I miss your old avatar...*


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 6, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *email...ya weed...how's things ???? sure is hard to stay loyal here... nothing works when you want it too... I miss your old avatar...*


Hey Twisty - yeah it sure is weird that this new account works like a charm and my old account doesn't. Hopefully RIU can help fix whatever happened.

Luckily, I am currently a sys-admin and have PHP programming experience working on boards like this and short of a database problem or a malicious slow-down type of application - there is no reason for this behavior.

So hopefully, RIU can correct this. Or not - up to him i guess.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 6, 2008)

Camping out with u, waiting! Yur missed nutt~e' db.~tlb! 

twisting one up!............. Pass! To the e' with lighter!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 6, 2008)

wait what?


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 6, 2008)

i have noticed that the posts in here are rarely replied to in here, i bet if it was one of the mod's accounts it would have been sorted by now. 

i would be a shame for you to lose that account as you were number 5 in the post score and at level 19 that is some dedication to the people on this site.

i hope that admin will realise that you are a greatly valued member of RIU and rectify this error.

Good luck with it Email


----------



## potroast (Aug 7, 2008)

There is only so much that we can do for you, and everything that we _*can*_ do is taken care as fast as we can.

If we don't respond, it's because we don't have the administrative rights that are required to do what you want. In those cases, only Admin can help.

HTH


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 7, 2008)

Petty Bullshit said:


> Hey Twisty - yeah it sure is weird that this new account works like a charm and my old account doesn't. Hopefully RIU can help fix whatever happened.
> 
> Luckily, I am currently a sys-admin and have PHP programming experience working on boards like this and short of a database problem or a malicious slow-down type of application - there is no reason for this behavior.
> 
> So hopefully, RIU can correct this. Or not - up to him i guess.


*I don't get any of this shit... you lose all your posts, your facing the wrong way and blurry (stop it!!).... Jimmy was "elite" before the ban and not after (maybe he only paid 1 month at a time) ... I still ...(2 months yesterday and counting) can't get My chosen password back.. pm'd adm.. rollitup and fdd and got 0 reply.. Now why would THEY change my password into a pass number....Fuck I'm old and can barely remember my name at times....now I get #'s...................*


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 7, 2008)

potroast said:


> There is only so much that we can do for you, and everything that we _*can*_ do is taken care as fast as we can.
> 
> If we don't respond, it's because we don't have the administrative rights that are required to do what you want. In those cases, only Admin can help.
> 
> HTH


it's cool potroast. i only posted this help request thread a few days ago - i am frustrated but am patient. I have all the time in the world to get to the bottom of this 

Now the other folks who are waiting for me to respond to their PMs and threads, etc.. may not be so patient! but i'm sure they'll find someone to help them.

i'll update once in awhile - like this - so far .. no luck.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmm... This is not the first person who's experienced this issue.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 7, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> things that make you go hmmmm


Indeed! Where's that chin scratching emoticon?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 7, 2008)

HMMMMM! WERE IS THAT.............
DONT WANT TO LOSE U'  ....NEED THE PORN" FADING FAST!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 7, 2008)

DB found another chin scratching smily!~!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 8, 2008)

Run this back up top............. Please, this acct. For the e' "please" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Am patient, but the viagra only gives me thirty~six hours.... And the time feel's ??? "right"... Db.~tlb!


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 9, 2008)

Email you still here? 

i am thinking of a general thread asking who would like to see your account sorted out, and i am sure others have had problems with their accounts, roll it up needs a good over haul in a few places. 

i as well as others are becoming concerned that accounts can fail and admin are reluctant to do anything about it. i don't want to be helping people and creating friends only after a year or so to lose that account and the good name i strive for. 

can we as users let this happen to us one by one losing our identity.

Should not the object of the administer be to help users and create a place were people feel at home and welcome, not shunned away because of problems. 

if any of the mods lost their username i don't think it would take days to rectify.

i am worried that this could happen to me, and having used a great many forums in my life this has got to be the slowest at sorting out problems and replying to queries.

YOU HAVE SICK AND HOUSE BOUND PEOPLE ON THIS THREAD WHO LOOK TO YOU TO KEEP THIS SITE RUNNING AND THEIR ACCOUNTS IN ORDER 

I AM LOSING FAITH IN THE ADMINISTERS OF THIS SITE.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

Considering how strongly creating multiple accounts is discouraged, that should be sufficient reason alone to help users sort out their issues. However, I stand by my previous statements, a single site admin for such a HUGE site, with the traffic it gets, is simply not sufficient. Unfortunately, I don't think any of the moderators are familiar with the vBulletin software (no offense, just sayin'!). Even for a small site with only a couple of hundred users a single admin can have trouble keeping up.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

Since were "still" waiting'  
lets light one up....! Puff puff ...................... Pass

and run'er up the flag pole!................................................................

bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump! Bump!.... Db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

*IS THIS HOW YOU TREAT PAYING MEMBERS OF YOUR SITE, ROLLI?*

if so, im glad i didnt donate.....and i hope others will notice this as well

guess it doesnt matter how you assess the situation b/c you already have your money, no?


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

It does appear to be so, doesn't it?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Multiple accounts are not allowed on rollitup. The system realizes you have a second account and puts you to "the back of the line"



judging from this comment....sure in the hell does seem like it!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> judging from this comment....sure in the hell does seem like it!


And yet that is incorrect, or email would have had problems with the SECOND account and not the first. The whole reason why he created the second account was because his first account was so problematic. The second user account works just fine for him, but his original account (he'd been banned a little while ago, too, if I recollect correctly)? Uh uh.

I have done a bit of Googling, and it seems that there may be a vBulletin "blacklist" hack. The question is why such a hack would be used on a contributing member in the first place, because that is the only thing that makes sense at this point.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2008)

i dont think email was banned....and if he was....well damn.


and as far as blacklist hack? even more wow!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

This vBulletin software appears to be EXTREMELY powerful. Feature-rich, to say the least.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 10, 2008)

they need someone who can run it with more efficiently. maybe a monkey or a trout.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 10, 2008)

That's not fair, kulan. I understand your frustration, but have you taken a look just at the member list? Like I have been saying, even a small site with only a couple of hundred members can be difficult to keep up on. Not trying to be an apologist, just trying to see all sides.


----------



## 40acres (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 10, 2008)

There's some heavy numbers.... In here for "rep's~posting~and hot growers~'~! Lmfao!!!! At this! There's sumone missing! Though..............
Thats right it's

E'MAIL468


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 10, 2008)

i was not being unfair, if he/she can't handle the site then he/she should sell up or get more staff who can run the system better. i bet there are people on here in RIU that could do the job or at least help. why is there not a thread like "help wanted. needed someone who knowes the workings of vBulletin software to help rectife RIU"

it would only take a few posts to find someone who could give him/her a hand.


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sure I could fix the problem if RIU would give me access to the servers


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 11, 2008)

I see we have an applicant...! Runner up the flag pole! Db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 11, 2008)

bumping with DB!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 11, 2008)

just to put my two cents in... I know next to nothing about how all this magic internet stuff works, but I do know it seems that this problem is not being worked on much. I know it has been going on for a lil while.. Email is a asset and I cant see how he would be viewed any other way.. Endless help in growing and obviously knows the workings of all this other internet stuff. It would deffinatly be encouraging to see post of the "working on problem for you" nature... anyway like I said I dont know a thing about how all this works so I cant really judge how the solution is going. But I hope like hell this doesn't remain a problem for E, if it happens to him seems it can happen to any of us and should be fixed...... I love it here, but if this becomes a pattern I will have to find a home elsewhere.... Im still pro riu but nervous about the future!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

In before the lock! And, saving the pages, just in case.

How about addressing this, directly and publicly?


----------



## 40acres (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats hardcore.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

And just a little messed up, wouldn't you agree? Did you visit the link? They're discontinuing the hack at the end of '08. That doesn't mean it's removed from boards where it's been incorporated, it just means that the developers will no longer support it. 

Sure does make too much sense, doesn't it? Remember Bongjuice's thread complaining of the very same thing? Did you see all the people that jumped his shit?


----------



## Petty Bullshit (Aug 14, 2008)

the symptoms line up pretty well (and I'm not the only one who has experienced this).

but i am often wrong and will happily eat humble pie and apologize if i am mistaken.... IF i am mistaken.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

The problem is the COMPLETE AND TOTAL LACK OF RESPONSE from the site admin. When we're talking about people who've given him their money, that's a problem.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2008)

this thread should speak volumes!


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 14, 2008)

Speaking volumes to the deaf doesn't seem to get you anywhere.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Complete lack of response... maybe there is a reason for it. Im here 16hrs a day keeping this server alive while we are in the process of moving to the new ones.


----------

